# Coffee Lab - Winchester



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Despite the slightly pretentious name I thought I would mention this place a critical stop point if you do visit Winchester.

I've tried it a few times now and their Flat Whites are excellent - very creamy with a hint of strawberry.

They offer two blends Create (House) and another one whose name fails me. The above taste profile was from the create blend.

Anyway give it a try if you are in the area, it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## BootsWithTheBurr (Nov 12, 2018)

I visited at the weekend and can second this. A lovely surprise find.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I did about a year ago. I made the point of stopping in Winchester on the way to Brighton to see my Nephew & it didn't disappoint.


----------



## blicero (Nov 1, 2016)

This is the best coffee shop in Winchester. Highly recommended.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This is Dhan Tamang's place is it not? (Latte art champ)

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> This is Dhan Tamang's place is it not? (Latte art champ)
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Yes Dhan and Alex run the company from what I know. They're in the process of taking over much of Hampshire and beyond, so there are Coffee Labs to be found in a lot of places now. Dhan's training school in Winchester is also great!


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep, great place! Stores in Southampton also with a new one just opened up.


----------



## obean (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the tip, will check it out next time in Winchester.


----------

